# Loganhaus' Rocco my new pup



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

While the wife was shopping in Lowes today my new pup and I took the opportunity to mingle with the crowd and then do some search work in the portable buildings. He is a son of Arko. Very stable with nice drives, handler oriented. I am very happy with him. Doing lots of motivational work with him and he stays with me all the time at this stage. Sorry about the crappy phone pics.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Good luck with the pup. His coat looks a bit long. What sport do you want to do with him?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Olu! Sport wise not sure yet i just got him. I didn't get him for his coat


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> Thanks Olu! Sport wise not sure yet i just got him. I didn't get him for his coat


Don't mind me, just jealous. I will be getting a female Mali from Siam crown kennels soon.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> I will be getting a female Mali from Siam crown kennels soon.


Those are dual purpose dogs right ?


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

very nice! I don't think his coat looks long... i dig it.  
keep us updated on him!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice pup! I hope to get a Loganhaus pup one day! Havent decided which is my favorite stud...

hmmmmm....Arko,Carlos, or Ivo? That is the question....:-k


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

i just got my second pup 30 min,s ago little female out of Ivo and Brooke, our 1st, one Hanno is doing awsome.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like a Mondio dog, stuff that silly search crap, that is for babies.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Those are dual purpose dogs right ?


Hi Gerry, i don't know what you mean by dual purpose puppies. Please explain.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Keith Earle said:


> i just got my second pup 30 min,s ago little female out of Ivo and Brooke, our 1st, one Hanno is doing awsome.


You should take videos of the new pup doing foundation bite work. I would like to see how you do it.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Nice pup! I hope to get a Loganhaus pup one day! Havent decided which is my favorite stud...
> 
> hmmmmm....Arko,Carlos, or Ivo? That is the question....:-k


Kelly they are all serious dogs. I think you have to look at the combinations used in the breedings as much as or more than just a male or female. If the pup is from his program it will be TESTED. I hope ya get ya one!!!!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Keith Earle said:


> i just got my second pup 30 min,s ago little female out of Ivo and Brooke, our 1st, one Hanno is doing awsome.


Keith Im into that. Ivo is an impressive dog. clear head high drive wanna work dog. I might have seen seen her and didnt realize it. How old is she?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> very nice! I don't think his coat looks long... i dig it.
> keep us updated on him!


Kara thanks .... I thought he looked purdy spiffy myself. But honestly looks are not my bench mark lol. If they happen to look good AND work good its all the better.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (Nov 21, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> Kelly they are all serious dogs. I think you have to look at the combinations used in the breedings as much as or more than just a male or female. If the pup is from his program it will be TESTED. I hope ya get ya one!!!!


You are absolutly right...I have been thinking about combos. I like Arko over Rudie daughters...but I really like the more social temperment of Ivo.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Kelly Johnson said:


> You are absolutly right...I have been thinking about combos. I like Arko over Rudie daughters...but I really like the more social temperment of Ivo.


I agree on the social temperament of Ivo. I cant say about any particular pairings as I really dont know. I never dismiss the female in the breeding as she brings a lot to the table as well. His bitches are every bit as hardcore as the males. So I think really it just comes down to each individual from any given pairing.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

She,s 7. Or 8 weeks


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Keith Earle said:


> She,s 7. Or 8 weeks


Im sure we saw her then. I like his setup for pups. I'm sure your pup will be plenty drivey from what I saw.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Looks like a Mondio dog, stuff that silly search crap, that is for babies.


I hear ya Jeff...I love mondio! No clubs and no decoys for ring anywhere near me. I can train the excercises right up until I need a good decoy. Wanna meet me half way a couple times a month and work my dog? lol 

He is a baby!!! but he's a baby with a hunt drive that won't quit lol SOOO we gotta go find it 8)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Kelly Johnson said:


> You are absolutly right...I have been thinking about combos. I like Arko over Rudie daughters...but I really like the more social temperment of Ivo.




I got a young male import from mike (pedigree very similar to arko, castor on both sides). I wanted a dog with a high will to please and would have had no use for one that didnt, thats why I didnt want to gamble on a pup. And I got exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Matt Grosch said:


> I got a young male import from mike (pedigree very similar to arko, castor on both sides). I wanted a dog with a high will to please and would have had no use for one that didnt, thats why I didnt want to gamble on a pup. And I got exactly what I wanted.


Matt you nailed it. I always go to the dog that WANTS to work with me. In my opinion a well bred dog should genetically be oriented to the handler (if the handler is fair and understands HOW to work with the dog). This pup has that quality.


----------

